# Wireless in iwconfig but not net.anything [Solved]

## cookiez

I've been trying to set up my wireless card for a couple hours but still have no luck. I got it to the point where if I run iwconfig I get back

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

 

irlan0    no wireless extensions.

 

wlan0     IEEE 802.11-b  ESSID:""

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.462GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate:2Mb/s   Tx-Power:2346 dBm

          Retry min limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0/92  Signal level:-90 dBm  Noise level:-90 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

However, every time I try to do anything with the wlan0 interface it tells me action not supported. For example, 

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid CooKz

Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Function not implemented.

```

I've been looking around the forums and everyone has a /etc/init.d/net.eth0 or /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 or something of that sort. I am pretty sure I'm supposed to have net.wlan0 in my /etc/init.d, but  I don't. Anyone know what I need to do to get my wireless working? Thanks in advance for the help!

I have a Toshiba Satellite 5105-S607 laptop with eth0 being my eithernet port and irlan0 being my IrDA port (I assume). I'm using a Compaq WL100 card in PCMCIA slot 2.

----------

## Melkior.b4k4

This thread might help. The wireless-tools ebuild does most of the work for you.

----------

## UberLord

 *cookiez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> iwconfig wlan0 essid CooKz
> 
> ...

 

That looks like you're using the linux-wlan-ng drivers which do not currently work with wireless-tools (iwconfig).

I think you need to modify /etc/conf.d/wlan or similar and use the /etc/init.d/wlan script to start/stop stuff.

----------

## RAPUL

```

Tx-Power:2346 dBm

```

24dBm is the maximum allowed in some countries.  :Razz: 

Damn that is:

```

10^234.6 mW

```

Lol, no animal over the face of the earth can stand such level of energy.

----------

## Zyne

1 thing I notice is different from my setup (also with wlan0)

I have the mode set to managed.

either way, here's the output if my iwconfig:

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"*******"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462GHz  Access Point: 00:06:25:EA:34:11  

          Bit Rate:54Mb/s   Tx-Power:13 dBm   

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:99/100  Signal level:-50 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:82593  Invalid misc:133748   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## cookiez

Yea I have both linux-wlan-ng drivers and wireless-tools emerged. I'll see what happens when I unmerge them and emerge just wireless-tools.

----------

## RAPUL

Your iwconfig is not working properly:

Many of these values are messed:

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11-b  ESSID:"" 

           Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.462GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00 

           Bit Rate:2Mb/s   Tx-Power:2346 dBm 

           Retry min limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off 

           Encryption key:off 

           Link Quality:0/92  Signal level:-90 dBm  Noise level:-90 dBm 

           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0 

           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0 

```

It is impossible to have Tx-Power of 2346 dBm. Even with a nuclear central plant you cannot have such transmission power.  :Razz: 

----------

## cookiez

Hehe yea fear my fusion powered wireless card   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cookiez

Okay, solved my problem. First off, when wireless-config says you need to do 

```
etc-update
```

 do not blow it off, you really do need to run it  :Very Happy: 

Also, to get wlan0, I had to do 

```
 ln -s net.eth0 net.wlan0

```

 while in /etc/init.d/ of course. Somehow I skipped over that part in the Gentoo handbook the first time.

Thanks to everyone who helped out!

----------

